# Confronting and stopping a seemingly unstoppable virus



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

For the past few weeks I have been plagued on my Samsung Android 4.4.2, IGrand 2 by a virus (*wonderland ads*) that tries to re-direct me to malicious websites.... I am using Google Chrome and only suffer from this problem using this browser. Have not tried other browsers

I tried to us Malwarebytes anti-malware and deleted the cookies of Chrome, for 3 days did not see any virus but the wonderland ads then returned. Then I cleared the entire browsing history. Still afraid it might show up agian.

I would appreciate your help but please don't suggest any paid programs.. what if the developers of such programs are in league with virus makers and they split the money....

If a free program is available and proves effective in exterminating wonderland ads I will happily donate to the developers.

Thanks for reading this and appreciate your assistance..


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you are being helped HERE with your windows computer. These are almost certainly linked and the same cause.
Do you only get the ads on Android when connected to your home network or also when you use mobile internet as well
if only on home network then it is guaranteed to be the same cause, which will be a rogue DNS server set on your router. I am sure your helper in the other topic will sort out both problems


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Derek the redirect happened only when using Wifi regardless of the network, home / others, and I never use mobile data.

Will see what happens.


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone reading this thread has any suggestion your advice is welcomed


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

In view of the other topic and this will almost certainly be fixed as part of that being fixed.
I will close this while that is being done to avoid unnecessary duplication


----------

